# Packaging/storing spices and herbs



## michalb (May 8, 2008)

Hi, I am a student at Vienna University of Economics and Business Administration and in my final seminar we're currently working on an innovative project concerning spices and herbs. In the course of our project we identified that saving space and having thing organized are important issues when it comes to spices and herbs.

I would like to ask you how do you store your spices and herbs so they take up as least space as possible? How do you store your spices and herbs so you can quickly identify them? Have you come up with any innovative ideas of your own?

Thank you for your insights!


----------



## pacanis (May 8, 2008)

michalb said:


> .......I would like to ask you how do you store your spices and herbs so they take up as least space as possible? How do you store your spices and herbs so you can quickly identify them?........


 
Hi. Welcome.
To answer these questions, I don't.
But I know where everything is


----------



## pacanis (May 8, 2008)

And yes. I could reach right in there and grab the cinnamon in the little can that you can't see in the back, or maybe the nutmeg first, but they're close to one another, so it would only take me two tries tops.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 8, 2008)

1/2 pint, pint, quart mason jars....


----------



## mcnerd (May 8, 2008)

michalb said:


> I would like to ask you how do you store your spices and herbs so they take up as least space as possible? How do you store your spices and herbs so you can quickly identify them? Have you come up with any innovative ideas of your own?


After buying a canister of spice that I thought I was out of and, upon putting it away in the pantry only to find THREE other ones already there, I realized I had to organize my spices.

I moved them out of the pantry and put them into a cupboard close to my cooking area.  I ordered new spice jars (Regular & Large) so all spices would be in the same size container; got a couple rotating trays; and made a custom label for each spice.  Over a period of time they were all moved, rebottled or tossed, and labeled.  Bulk Spice containers are kept up high out of the way and used to refill the smaller one. Amazingly I started using spices more because "*I could find them!*"  On the 2-tier tray I even separated the powdered spices/herbs from the coarser ones which made it quicker to find something.  Cinnamon was powder, Oregano was not, etc.







I am now a very happy spicy camper.


----------



## pacanis (May 8, 2008)

Powders..... course spices....I like it.  Neat system.
I try to do it by color (cerlery seed, oregano, thyme, parsley, dill..... "grassy stuff") heat (cajun, red pepper, pepper flakes, various novelty hot spices), most often used (garlic powder, chili powder....) stuff I hardly ever use in the back, but I know the general area.

I know looking at some of the recipes here I need to get more spices.


----------



## suziquzie (May 8, 2008)

I try to organize them, then I use them and screw it all up. 
Mostly I try to keep the ones I use most on the bottom and the lesser used ones up where I have to climb for them.


----------



## Andy M. (May 8, 2008)

pacanis said:


> ...I try to do it by color (cerlery seed, oregano, thyme, parsley, dill..... "grassy stuff") heat (cajun, red pepper, pepper flakes, various novelty hot spices), most often used (garlic powder, chili powder....) stuff I hardly ever use in the back, but I know the general area...


 

Call me weird, but I arrange them alphabetially.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 8, 2008)

I'd be tempted to develop a system that fits in a cabinet but has folding door-type shelves.  It would look like it is 5 spices deep but when you "unfold" the front shelf it might pull open like a door to the right, then the one behind that might bi-fold open with that one - the the next one would pull open to the left then the one behind it would bi-fold open also, leaving one rack in the back and all spices visible.  You might sell with this system spice jars with labels to put in alphabetical order.

I know that wasn't a great description but maybe you can visualize my concept.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 8, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Call me weird, but I arrange them alphabetially.



OK, you're weird - - - - - - but not because of that.


----------



## Katie H (May 8, 2008)

Hey....look out!  I have always stored mine alphabetically.  Wait until you see my spice rack(s).


----------



## kitchenelf (May 8, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> OK, you're weird - - - - - - but not because of that.



Instead of typing it all over I just quoted it for you too


----------

